# nokia 700 contacts help.



## mahed (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, have a nokia 700,put all my contacts in and assigned photos to most.
had one which i deleted the contact and photo, but when i recieve calls or make calls to people who have not got photo assigned, the picure of the deleted contact appears.


----------

